# Yongnuo YN-568EX II TT



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anybody know if this flash is compatible with external battery packs and if so which ones.
I believe the Mk1 is not but I am having trouble finding out about the Mk2.
Thanks for your help.
I would also any other opinions you may have on this flash gun.


----------



## bvukich (Jul 9, 2013)

http://yongnuo.com.cn/usermanual/pdf/YN568EXIIy.pdf

Sure doesn't look like it, which is a shame.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 9, 2013)

bvukich said:


> http://yongnuo.com.cn/usermanual/pdf/YN568EXIIy.pdf
> 
> Sure doesn't look like it, which is a shame.



Thanks I hadn't found that page!


----------



## bvukich (Jul 11, 2013)

johnf3f said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > http://yongnuo.com.cn/usermanual/pdf/YN568EXIIy.pdf
> ...



I didn't even know a version II was in the works, so thank you!


----------



## SithTracy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it only adds the ability to be a optical master. At least it's largest selling point.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 11, 2013)

Impressive upgrade from Yongnuo, that too just for $10 more than the previous version.


----------



## bvukich (Jul 12, 2013)

If it had the connector for the battery pack like the 565EX does, I'd get them. It helps a ton.


----------

